# Egg substitute in baking yeast bread?



## motherbirth (May 9, 2008)

I can't have eggs right now, and I can't use the Ener-G egg replacer because I can't do potato or corn.

What can I use to substitute for eggs in yeast bread? There are a few recipes I want to try that call for eggs. I know there are a lot of different things to sub for eggs depending on what you are making, but I haven't been able to find anything about yeast breads.

Thanks!


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

If it's a gluten-containing yeast bread, the egg is there for flavor and "richness", not texture. You can substitute a little more of any liquid in the recipe- oil gives the richest results.


----------



## LemonPie (Sep 18, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruthla* 
If it's a gluten-containing yeast bread, the egg is there for flavor and "richness", not texture. You can substitute a little more of any liquid in the recipe- oil gives the richest results.

Yep. I have several eggless yeast bread recipes.


----------



## 425lisamarie (Mar 4, 2005)

eggs give a more silky, tenderness to yeasted bread. Add extra oil to the recipe, like 1 or 2 tblspoons.


----------

